
Women Who Write About Tech Are Still Being Abused Online - ohjeez
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/women-tech-writers-abuse_561d3368e4b0c5a1ce60a42d?na5rk9
======
dudul
"a researcher at Nottingham Trent University in the U.K., studied 100 female
technology writers"

Was there a control group of 100 male tech writers? To make sure the variable
explaining "harassment" is the gender?

~~~
dudul
HN is really becoming such an insufferable community. How did my previous
comment deserve a downvote? This is a legitimate question, that's how fucking
science work, you use control groups to isolate variables and reach
conclusions. Maybe the harassment has nothing to do with gender but with the
medium writers choose, or their topics, or whatever.

